# New WV State Record Blue Catfish Caught by OGF Member!



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Just wanted to give a shout out to Mark (Salmonid) He and his tournament partner Ryan caught the new state record blue cat during the Cabela's King Kat Tournament out of Gallipolis, OH today. The fish weighed in at 59.74 pounds. I have fished for years with Mark and he has put in a ton of time and effort into the sport of catfishing and this is a well deserved accomplishment. I am sure when he gets home he can fill you guys in with more details and there are more pictures out there.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Congrats mark!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Couldn't have happened to a better man. Congrats Mark!!!! Mount that beast! !!!


----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

Congratulations Mark! Good job and thank you for the helpful advice you messaged me a couple of years ago.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Huge Congrats on your new record trophy! Very cool!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow that is awesome!! Congrats


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Congrats! Very well deserved to a guy who promotes his sport.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Way to go !! That had to be a wild fight.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Congratulations on a great catch. Great picture too.


----------



## bob Jones (Jun 9, 2015)

Congratulations what a awesome fish


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Congrats ! That's awesome


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Where preparation and opportunity meet is where dreams are achieved. Congratulations Mark on your state record!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks for the support guys, I appreciate it! and for the record, the fish was released so the next person can catch it and break the record again! The second she hit the water she took off in a splash! Some info about the catch, caught around noon right after the rain stopped and the cold front started pushing through, we were control drifting on the down slope, upstream of a deeper outside bend, in 38 FOW, fish took a piece of fresh cut shad for bait, caught on a BnM Silver Magnum 10' rod, Abu 6500 reel, Vicious 65 lb Braid, Daiichi D85 hook. Fight was twice the fight of any fish Ive ever caught, probably 13-14 minutes, seemed like forever, LOL it circled the boat several times and stayed deep, I thought it was a big flathead and Ryan ( Catfish_Chaser) did a great job of , clearing lines, netting the fish and controlling the boat through the process.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Beautiful Cat Mark!! Way to go on the record! Congrats to your partner as well.

Roscoe


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Congratulations! What a great achievement! And also what a great sportsman you are to release that fish to be caught another day! You are a great ambassador to the cat fishing society! I always enjoy reading your posts and how willing you are to help other OGF'ers! Great job!


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Congrats Mark!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Fantastic catch Mark.
Kudos to you and your partner on the state record.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Excellent!!!!


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

awesome fish congratulations on it


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Super cool Mark! Congratulations!


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

well done and congrats


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Congrats! Good for you!


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

congrats!


----------



## jeffyk84 (Jul 28, 2010)

Very impressive. Congrats on the catch


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Awesome ! And thanks for the description ... Bet that fight was epic !!!


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

Salmonid said:


> Thanks for the support guys, I appreciate it! and for the record, the fish was released so the next person can catch it and break the record again! The second she hit the water she took off in a splash! Some info about the catch, caught around noon right after the rain stopped and the cold front started pushing through, we were control drifting on the down slope, upstream of a deeper outside bend, in 38 FOW, fish took a piece of fresh cut shad for bait, caught on a BnM Silver Magnum 10' rod, Abu 6500 reel, Vicious 65 lb Braid, Daiichi D85 hook. Fight was twice the fight of any fish Ive ever caught, probably 13-14 minutes, seemed like forever, LOL it circled the boat several times and stayed deep, I thought it was a big flathead and Ryan ( Catfish_Chaser) did a great job of , clearing lines, netting the fish and controlling the boat through the process.


One hell of a feat! That's a bruiser cat. No way any of my nets could handle either the weight or length of that toad. Any chance your state record catch was induced by a shad from GLSM?


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Congrats Salmonid!!!!! Awesome job and Amazing catch! Great job on the release for another day!


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

Great job guys.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Holy crap Mark !! Way to go. I need to attend your next seminar. You'll have to post the next one, haven't been able to make the past ones.


----------



## bellbrookbass (Sep 20, 2013)

Congratulations! Well deserved.


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Congratulations Mark!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

The feeling of sweet release..... Way to go buddy! Congrats on the accomplishment!


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

Congratulations on the record breaking catch.


----------



## jeffjenkins1 (Oct 17, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Congratulations once again! Now if only you could top the Ohio State Record!!


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Congratulations! Had to be an awesome sight when it came up.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Congratulations on the new WV record fish. Thanks for sharing the catch photo release CPR of a great catch.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

whodeynati said:


> Congratulations once again! Now if only you could top the Ohio State Record!!


One thing at a time! We all need goals.... who better to aim for it than someone on fire like a record breaker such as Salmonid. 

Curious - What's the Ohio record Blue? And flattie for that matter?


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Congrats! You deserve it for all that time & effort!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Salmonid, I want to send out to ya a HUGE congratulations!!! 

I'm not sure how many OGF members I've seen ya take out in your boat to help them get into trophy cats but the number is many. You sir are a valued asset to the OGF community and from what I know a great sportsman and catfish king. Well deserving record - nice to see it held and shattered by an OGF'er! 

Got any more pix of that beauty? Looking for the OGF exclusive.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Great blue! Those things fight like freight trains. Congrats on a fish of a lifetime and for sharing your experience.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

once again awesome job, but was wondering How does records work on the ohio river?


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

SMBHooker said:


> One thing at a time! We all need goals.... who better to aim for it than someone on fire like a record breaker such as Salmonid.
> 
> Curious - What's the Ohio record Blue? And flattie for that matter?


Blue is 96 pounds. Not sure on the Flathead but I think it is in the 80 pound class range.



ducky152000 said:


> once again awesome job, but was wondering How does records work on the ohio river?


Pretty sure that it is based on who owns the section of the river you caught it in.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

fishdealer04 said:


> Blue is 96 pounds. Not sure on the Flathead but I think it is in the 80 pound class range.
> 
> The current Ohio flathead record is 76.5 pounds.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Current Ohio record flathead is 76.5 pounds.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm still receiving pics from folks that were there so stay tuned for the pics, anyways along Ohio and Ky borders, since both own part of the water ( even though Ky owns 80% of the water) both states have a reciprocal agreement to allow each others state to fish there shoreline but not up tribs and a person could claim a record based on the License they hold for that water,
a little different is the deal between Ohio and WV where officially WV owns all the water so as long as it was caught from a boat, it would have to be a WV record, but if caught from Ohio;s shoreline, it could count as a Ohio record, its all screwy and each state has a different set of rules.
The WV deal has a few more quirks as well but that's the basis of it.


----------



## Just Fishin' (Nov 27, 2012)

Wow, that's a monster! Congrats on the catch! You definitely earned that one!


----------



## lomssl (Mar 25, 2006)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Wow! Congrats! Persistence pays off!


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

I have it confirmed. Mark's record blue was officially enticed by a chunk of Grand Lake St. Mary's shad. Come one, come all. To catch record cats the best bait around is GLSM shad. With Mark's achievement the price for fresh GLSM shad is climbing, very close now to the value of an ounce of gold. 

Actually, shad are free. Bring your own castnet and you supply the labor. We have ample supply.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

The cat king! What an awesome fish! Well deserved; congratulations.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats Mark!


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

Congrats to a fellow cater. Way to Go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

Great fish and all, but, did you win the tourney?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Believe it or not, took 2 nd place loosing by a little over 3 lbs. winning team had 5 nice 20-25 lb flatheads. We only caught 5 fish and couldnt shake a 4 lb flathead as our small fish


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

They may have took first, but you still showed them , your the man.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Congrats!! Nice job!


----------



## fishing on credit (Mar 16, 2010)

wow just wow great fish!!


----------



## tkbiker (Jul 30, 2004)

Congrats to you both.. well deserved !!!


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Congratulations and love that she was released to live and grow more! Never liked seeing records dead while waiting to be officially weighed or to get mounted...


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

A remarkable catch for remarkable fishermen. GREAT PIC OF THE RELEASE. Every one will always talk about the catch and release. YOU could not have honored your sport any more. FANTASTIC !!!!!!!!


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

Just saw this. Been out of the cat fishing scene for awhile. Congrats on a great fish at a perfect time!!


----------



## SmittyN330 (May 17, 2013)

Little late lol but congrats mark! Gallipolis is pretty damn far upriver to catch a blue, and that just makes the catch even more noteworthy!


----------



## ShoreFshrman (Sep 25, 2014)

Congrats Salmonid!!!!! Nicely done on the new WV record.


----------



## SpencerB (Dec 30, 2016)

That's awesome Mark. I had lost track of you for years and this is what I see! Fish on.


----------

